# Different pumps now issued



## Zepherine (Jul 30, 2021)

Does anyone have any knowledge of DanaRS or Medtronic pumps available on NHS as it seems my Diabetes Clinic are no longer offering Accu-Chek pumps which are the only pumps I have ever used? I don’t think I am due for a new pump just yet but have an appointment coming up in August so want to be prepared...
Pro’s and cons appreciated.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 30, 2021)

It varies from clinic to clinic.


----------



## Zepherine (Jul 30, 2021)

Sorry, not with you. What varies?


----------



## grovesy (Jul 30, 2021)

The pumps that are offered.


----------



## Inka (Jul 30, 2021)

Zepherine said:


> Does anyone have any knowledge of DanaRS or Medtronic pumps available on NHS as it seems my Diabetes Clinic are no longer offering Accu-Chek pumps which are the only pumps I have ever used? I don’t think I am due for a new pump just yet but have an appointment coming up in August so want to be prepared...
> Pro’s and cons appreciated.



Hi @Zepherine I have the DANA RS pump and love it  It’s small, neat, very usable and, very importantly, has an excellent choice of quality sets and cannulas plus the pump supples come from a professional reliable company and I’ve never had issues with supplies.

If you have a CGM, you can also loop with it as it works with OpenAPS (I don’t so don’t loop).

I can’t think of any cons with it. I’ve had lots of pumps over the years and this is one of my favourites


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 30, 2021)

I had Accu Chek for eight years and now use a Medtronic 780.  I choose to self fund the sensors so that I can use it as a closed loop system with automated adjustments to my basal rate every 5 minutes.  I was told that if I chose to go with Medtronic I could have the 780 whether I had sensors or not as behaves like other Medtronic pumps, and has the option of the link up.  What it doesn’t do is link to the Freestyle !bird so you have to use their own sensors, which are rarely/offered on NHS.

I spent ages considering different options before my switch, and then when it came to the crunch time , this lump had only just become available., so my previous research went out of the window.  Things are changing so quickly now.  I was keen to have closed loop but wanted a commercial option rather than having to build my own system around the Libre, as I am not tech enough.  As @grovesy said each area offers different makes and models, so it is worth finding out what models they let you have.


----------



## Zepherine (Jul 30, 2021)

Thank you for your helpful replies. I agree that things do change rapidly so maybe jumping the gun.
I didn’t explain that these are the 2 pumps they are offering at the moment but as I am not due a replacement till next year it may be too soon to think about it. Will have a chat at my August appt and see what happens.


----------



## Inka (Jul 30, 2021)

The DANA pump is currently being used as part of a looping trial @Zepherine so I’d hope that would still be one of the pumps on offer. It’s the most popular pump at my clinic out of 5 or 6 on offer, so I’m also hoping that I can get another one when mine comes up for replacement. It’s a nice, solid, unfussy little pump.


----------



## Pandora71 (Aug 4, 2021)

Zepherine said:


> Thank you for your helpful replies. I agree that things do change rapidly so maybe jumping the gun.
> I didn’t explain that these are the 2 pumps they are offering at the moment but as I am not due a replacement till next year it may be too soon to think about it. Will have a chat at my August appt and see what happens.


I live in Surrey and was able to get access to the Tandem Basal Iq looped in with the Dexcom g6.   When it works it is brilliant at keeping me on an even keel and giving me clues as to when I may need to fiddle with basal or carb ratios.
I hear exciting things are coming with fsl3 which I assume to mean closed looping but lets hope that coincides with your pump renewal date or that the success of the Tandem /Dexcom system will loosen the purse strings for your CCG.


----------



## mark king (Aug 5, 2021)

Hello Maybe not directly relevant here but I use the Omni-pod Dash pump which is a tubeless and wireless system.
I have only had experience with Omni-pod starting with the earlier version before moving on to this latest variant over 2 years use now.
I find it very easy to use with no wires or tubes to get snagged on anything.
My biggest groan is over the life of the pump, only 3 days before you need to remove and replace.  If the pump could be extended to last at least 1 week that would be fantastic.  That just seems like an insulin reservoir capacity change but I don't think it is going to happen as they are keen on it being small.
It is a great bit of kit though.
www.omnipod.com/en-gb/digital   >>> tells you all about it.

PS.  I use my pump in conjunction with a Freestyle Libre 2 sensor for monitoring my blood.


----------



## Matchless (Aug 7, 2021)

Hi mark you have probably read or herd this but 3 days is the max time for each site for the cannula  so that you donot build up a insulin resistance which i have on my stomach which i can not use now for at least a couple of years when i was on medtronic pump but now like you i have a omnipod dash which so far are loving it .


----------



## Zepherine (Aug 15, 2021)

Pandora71 said:


> I live in Surrey and was able to get access to the Tandem Basal Iq looped in with the Dexcom g6.   When it works it is brilliant at keeping me on an even keel and giving me clues as to when I may need to fiddle with basal or carb ratios.
> I hear exciting things are coming with fsl3 which I assume to mean closed looping but lets hope that coincides with your pump renewal date or that the success of the Tandem /Dexcom system will loosen the purse strings for your CCG.


Sounds promising. Thank you for your comment.


----------

